# Watch them grow!



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Day 1:

10 total. Number of males and females unknown... any suggestions on sexing?


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww, little pinkers.

As for sexing - vent space. Males have more, females have less. It's pretty easy once they get to be 1-2 weeks old.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Little babes are the cutest! I love how the one n the far right is sticking his arm out like s/he just woke up and is streching, too cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

the little loner in the corner, teehee


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

DAY 2

It appears that I have 8 hooded and 2 that appear like they will be light eyed and furred. I THINK there's 8 girls and 2 boys but I'm probably mistaken ona few. It's hard to tell what they are!!! LOL. Well on to the pictures!

Boys?









Girls?









A row of cute bubs!!
Can you spot the light eyed ones?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwww... i think i found the 2 light eyed ones


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Day 3!!!



















Are any of you guys good at sexing? If I take some pics tomorrow could you guys help me out. I'm failing miserably at doing it myself.


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Day 4

Well I tried sexing again but I'm definitely still not certain. So on Day 4 I came up with 4 boys and 6 girls. We'll see how right I am in the end.

Boys:

















Girls:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwww cute. I lvoe them at this age - all pink and squishy


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh how I miss the lil pink eeper days! SO CUTE<33


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't worry, when their a little older, I think it will be apparent of the sexes! 

Man, they look so adorable! You must be so proud!


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh goodness, they're very cute!!

lemme see if I can find a diagram for you..

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm 
theres a good site, hope it helps!


----------

